# Scalping Bermuda with Weed Wacker



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

I researched this topic with few results and few responses. Is there irreparable harm by scalping my Common Bermuda grass with a weed whacker? Will I lose density?

The issues:
I exclusively mow with manual mowers. I mow with 2 Mclane Reels and a Earthwise. In the past I have scalped with a rotary, but it only reaches a HOC of 1.25 minimum. I am attempting to mow down to .35 scalp then maintain at .5. That said, we all know the nightmare that is trying to take a high HOC down to sub inch with a manual.

Thoughts?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't know how you will manage to accurately get .35 scalp with a weed eater slinging a line, but you can certainly get it down to the dirt if need be. Probably dirty, dusty, and a chance to gouge things up, but plenty of ways to remove material.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> …Thoughts?


It may not look pretty, but for 2,500 ft2 I think it would work fine.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Get some rotary scissors and do a little shuffle boarding across the lawn.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> I don't know how you will manage to accurately get .35 scalp with a weed eater slinging a line, but you can certainly get it down to the dirt if need be.


Once I lop off some of the dense grass, my 10 blade Mclane can hopefully mow at .35 in future scalps. The problem is my turf has never been that low and "scalping" a whole inch off at a time with manual power is a beast of job. I hear even gas mowers can get bogged down with that much at a time.

My thought is that just weed wacking would save my back from hours of mowing and adjusting the HOC .2 every mow.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I agree with @Ware. The string scalp doesn't have to be pretty. It just needs to get below your maintenance HOC.


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

@Sonoran Desert Lawn you can definitely scalp with a string trimmer and it'll be fine.

Been there, done that ... to the dirt. Pre-reel cutting and learning the errors of my ways, I had front yard of "ouchie" grass. Stolons the size of straws woven over the yard like a pokey burlap mat. 1,500 sqft stripped to the dirt with a string trimmer, using garden and dethatcher rakes to lift as much as possible for cutting. I HIGHLY recommend a mask for dust, glasses/goggles for eyes, good footwear, and jeans or work pants (not shorts) :bd: . I was a filthy dirty mess and beat pretty good when done.

Did this in the fall before "winter" rye. The following summer showed only a positive effect to the Bermuda.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

@PhxHeat Thats good to hear. Thanks for the input. I know exactly what you mean about long straw laying flat. I have some long stolons.


----------

